# Small horse weanling critique



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh what a cutie, Love his short thick set build, I hate judging babies, but overall I like him, would love to see him again on spring


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

It's really hard to critique foals because they to through so many phases before maturing. For now be happy that he's cute, seems to be paying attention to being led, and you're having fun with him. 


Right now he is butt high, a little pot bellied (how often have you been worming him?), and is just too cute!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Do not own him yet, he is 4.5mo old, started on hard feed, chewing hay. Still getting milk and his surrogate mom has produced some milk for him as well. 
When we got there, I found out he had colliced earlier in the week, but is fine now. He was being stalled because of all the bad weather and flooding mess of hurricane Mathew and that's when it happened. He'll be in a small grass paddock with a run in if I bring him home, so that should help a lot. 
I'm making another list of questions I've managed to forget to ask them about him.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't see anything bad glaring at me. Love that cute little head, his color and good bone.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Officially bringing him home! =)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yayyy glad you'll be bringing the cutie home. No critique from me, he looks so cute & built nice! Can't wait to see him grow!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Right now, he is a little bit taller than my minis, but leaner, so his slight issues won't be much of a problem for me. Which means I'm glad I'll be bringing him home next month! The silver mini had no training when I got her as a fresh weanling and she liked to rear with any pressure and try to run off with holding a leg, but since she was small, it was super easy to hold on and get her to mellow out/wait her out. Plus, both minis had itchies, so I used that scritching as a reward for working with me and the new guy has itchies, too!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Other than his short thick neck, which he could certainly grow out of, I like this little guy. He is cute, and solid.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Other than his short thick neck, which he could certainly grow out of, I like this little guy. He is cute, and solid.


Check out this thread for my other Corolla, he was brought in from the wild when he was a yearling. He has a thick, short, fat neck. He looses weight elsewhere, but that neck will always be a plump wedge! 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/gelding-critique-please-thanks-689682/


I believe the new guy will have the same neck, but golly darn it, he better never get fat! =0 Almost got it right this year with the old guy, lol, but then it slipped out of our sweaty hands and hooves! We both haaaate summer!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

They updated on him and he looks so big! ♡
Cute little booties on those back legs.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Updated pic.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Is he with you now?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What a nice stocky fellow! He's going to be as stout as a brick s**thouse when he's grown. Already looks like that neck might be getting longer too. Lucky find :-D


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> Is he with you now?



Yes, he came home on November 22nd.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing c:


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

1.4.2017


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

His first snow day.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I fall a little more in love with every picture of him secuono. LOL

If I might make a suggestion based on the picture with the water tank, if you raise those galvanized tanks just a little off the ground so that they can get air under them they will last much longer. I put 3, 1 X 4 pressure treated boards under mine with a layer of gravel where I sit it so the boards don't sink in the mud and leave the tank sitting on the ground anyway. Cement blocks or pavers would work as well and you probably wouldn't need a gravel base. I use one for my minis so I can't jack it too high up which is why I use the boards.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

How many years before they rust on the ground? 

I'll have to use 2x4s, as these troughs are for my mini sheep. Adults are 21-24in tall at the shoulder. Too high and their lambs won't be able to reach them once they start drinking water.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Before hubby and I were married he didn't know about letting air get under them and he said his only lasted a couple of years before rusting. I've had this same one now since I've had minis and that's been 15 years. It does have a very small leak in it now but it's because the bottom seam needs recaulked not because of rust.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

From the last few days to weeks. He's a year old now.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Pictures-


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Impossible to get squared pics on him alone. =/ 
I guess eventually he'll be old enough to listen and stand still.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Closest yet, lol. 
He's so full of.....indifference. Hah!


----------



## Yael (Jun 14, 2017)

How adorable! Is he really easy going since he was a bottle baby? I enjoyed seeing all of his pictures


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute. He is in the growing funny stage now. I like the red horses .


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I wasn't able to get any good confo pics, but did get some nice ones showing off his spunk & athleticism!
:gallop:


----------



## morgandpatton (Nov 24, 2016)

What a cutie! I love colts they're so full of life and rebellion haha.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

He was standing perfect by the gate, then he saw me creep up with the camera... =/


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

His looks will change in a few months. He looks to have nice legs, a little high in the butt right now but in 3 months time that will probably change. He has a large head. He will really start to change this year and when he is 3 he should start to muscle out more .


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been noticing the big head recently. Hoping he grows into it! 
My silver mini just hit another growth spurt and is now butt high. She used to be the smallest of the 2 minis, but she may end up the same. 

Here's a pic to show how small he really is, as some pics make him seem a good size. Gelding is 13h.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Phoenix is a GELDING!♡


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

He's a gelding as of 10am yesterday!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol, sorry! I didn't realize I had already updated!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Head & neck turns towards me & he wouldn't fully drop that leg. But dang close.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Ugh!!

He was standing excellent this morning, like a statue, 100% square, head nicely up and forward. The perfect pose, flawless!

But did I have my phone on me? No!
=/

I tried to pose him the other day, lol, it was a endless loop of moving one foot to place, then the next he moved out of place and I just ran around fixing them a hundred times....Then I left. Lol


He's mellowed out a little with my older gelding being brought into his yard.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Such an impossible task...


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Adding this one because I like seeing the difference. 
12-12.2h is what it seems like he will end up as.
Adult is 13h. 
This pic is older than the one above I just posted. That one is from yesterday, growth spurt! Silver mini is also going through a growth spurt & butt high. :eek_color:


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

He was getting fat, but got him on the track with the others once his 4wk wait time was up. He's lost some flab and I stopped grain when I moved him, but I think I need to start it up again, just less of it than before.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Dangit!! If only he wasn't on an incline! As square as I've been able to get him so far. I moved one leg, he moved a different one...lol.

What do you guys think?
:blueunicorn:


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

*3yrs old*

He's now 3yrs old. Still a shorty, still butt high. I bought a squirt, oh well...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

He's such a cute little squirt though! He seems to have quite the personality.


----------

